

Show HN: From College Spring Break to an iPhone App - nikhilsaraf9

In freshman year of college, a couple of friends and I went to LA over Spring Break (LA is awesome btw). We saw all the touristy stuff, went to disneyland, got drunk, saw universal studios and all that... After a week and a half of all this crazy stuff, like all group things, everyone owed everyone money which was all supposed to even out magically somehow. But How?!<p>We had spent the last 7 hours of our glorious Spring Break trying to figure out who owed whom how much by using paper and the notes on our phones! How much more old school could it get? it felt like I was in some technologically backward era where there wasn't already a solution to this. And worse thing of it all, I think one of my friends still owes me $50 from that trip!<p>Anyhow, time passed... Apple released their iOS SDK.. I went to cooler places for Spring Break (Cancun!)... I learned more about programming, apps, a little about entrepreneurship, and lean startup.  Over the last year I've taken it up to finally solve this problem, the way I had initially imagined it.  After many problems getting started, many prototypes, a lot of input and a lot of help, I've finally released my app into the App Store, under the title "AgreeOn".<p>http://taps.io/OTQ0NjE<p>AgreeOn has gone over a couple of iterations and solves this problem beautifully. And don't be fooled, it's still very very young. If you've ever felt the need to track the money your friends owe you, or have felt awkward to ask them (or have come back from Spring Break with your wallet empty!), I encourage you to check it out (and discuss it in comments).<p>http://taps.io/OTQ0NjE<p>Cheers!<p>Nikhil
======
felice_wong
This is a really cool idea. My college roommates made me download a similar
app but it was too complicated and it was hard to do the basic stuff easily.
Your app is really easy to use and seems to have made this simple. you should
look into making the UI better. good luck going forward and great effort.

~~~
nikhilsaraf9
Felice, Thanks for checking out the app, I'm glad you found value in AgreeOn
and hope that it continues to solve your money lending issues. I've been
working on a UI update that will give it a more professional look and feel to
polish it up a bit.

~~~
felice_wong
I just downloaded the app today and it has already been of use to me. I
invited a couple of friends to download it since they owed me money and they
paid me back without even having to ask!

You should charge for this app, I think people would pay for it if they knew
what it really does.

~~~
nikhilsaraf9
That's awesome! maybe you should invite some more friends to it and collect
some more money ;)

------
johnssmith45
You have come a long way with this, Congratulations! The app looks great but
it could use UI improvements. Nevertheless its an interesting idea and I hope
to use it often. It would be even more useful if it would be connected to
facebook or twitter.

~~~
nikhilsaraf9
Thank you John. This is a preliminary version of the app to prove the concept
behind it and get feedback about what people think (Lean Startup, MVP). So far
the response has been quite good and warrants moving forward with it. What you
have requested will be included in the upcoming updates, I hope you will check
them out!

